# ONR manouvers in the dark (ish)



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

Having been banished to the beautiful Belgian town of Genk (if ever there was a european capital of dullness, this place would win hands down every year) and with no means of keeping the car clean other than the local car wash and TFR. I thought I'd give ONR a try more from a low outlay ease of use perspective than anything else as I keep my car here in an underground carpark, so here it is one week after its latest trip to a bodyshop http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=138860

























Not that dirty just normal winter grime, so off for a quick jet wash loosener 2 km's down the road








Do they have a summer one?, anyway back at the apartment
















3 oz in 9 litres of warm water (probably too much I know) and 1.5 or so in a 1.5 litre spray bottle








So away I went one panel at a time, trying to get a couple of inches over spray on to the adjacent panels, and rinsed with a microfibre bone, as you can see lighting isn't the best pretty dark really
50/50








So carried on having a nagging doubt in the back of mind that it would look a real mess in day light, bone was quite dirty, but was very surprised how little from the bucket was gone and how little was on the floor 
















So outside and a quick wipe down with last touch and a fluffy microfibre, have to say I'm very impressed








































So another ONR convert:thumb:


----------



## Puntoboy (Jun 30, 2007)

I think I'm going to have to try this ONR stuff... looks too good to be true.


----------



## Mike Hunt (Jan 31, 2008)

I was very impressed, took around half an hour down stairs and that was with moving it to try and get better light then 5-10 minutes to wipe round with last touch and clean the glass. Must admit I didn't buy for eco reasons just ease of use in difficult circumstances.


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Puntoboy said:


> I think I'm going to have to try this ONR stuff... looks too good to be true.


Its not too good to be true because it works:thumb:


----------



## GlynRS2 (Jan 21, 2006)

Looks like a very nice clean up there :thumb:

I have found that a Zymol sponge works very well with ONR. I can give the car a bed bath in the garage. This is great for keeping it clean in the cold months. The small amount of water that does run off cleans up the flooring tiles really well. I use an old synthetic chamois to mop that up as I go round.


----------



## Cen (Dec 24, 2009)

Puntoboy said:


> I think I'm going to have to try this ONR stuff... looks too good to be true.


You should give it a go-you will not be disappointed ONR is a brilliant product.

Washed the BM today using warm water to keep my hands nice and toasty (or at least stop them freezing):lol:

The good thing about the cold weather is the ONR takes ages to dry so you can do several panels before you need to dry them, ie the roof first then each complete side, front then back, I then pat each panel dry with my first drying towel then a quick spray with OID and a buff/dry with a second plush drying towel. Leaves a fantastic slick finish:thumb:


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

ONR is the future for me, i am not using shampoo no more tbh... 

ONR is that good :thumb:


----------

